# Reptiware Update Released



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptiware have released version 1.0.8 of their reptile husbandry software.

Users asked for the ability to export and import a single reptile record, making it easy for anyone breeding snakes to pass on data to their customers who also have Reptiware. Pleased to say that is now a reality in this release. The software is also now compliant with the latest Morph Market import format making listing any reptiles on Morph Market a doddle.

There are also a lot of smaller tweaks and enhanced reports that make the application easier to use.

Check out the latest version Here


----------

